# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه ازم پرینت ثبت نام کنکور رو میخواد ! بدم یا نه؟!

## GUST

سلام
توی مدرسه ما همه براشون مدرسه ثبت نام کرده غیر من
حالا مدیر مدرسه اومده با تاکید شدید میگه باید برگه ثبت نام کنکورت رو بیاری و اگر نه نمیتونی فارغ التحصیل شی؟! 
جریان چیه دوستان!؟ 
چون توی این برگه یوزر نیم و پسورد وجود داره اتفاقات ناگوار نیفته واسم! 
بدم یا نه؟!

----------


## imaginedragon

بده اينا بيشتر برا امار خودشون ميخان ... میخوان بدونن بچه ها چطور دادن و ببينن تو که درسايي ضعف هست وگرنه چیز دیگه ای نيست

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_اولا اینکه فارغت نمیکنیم که حق ندارن و چیزخوری اضافس واسه اینکه بترسوننت دوما اونا میخوان بدونن کنکورتو چطور دادی_

----------


## GUST

> _اولا اینکه فارغت نمیکنیم که حق ندارن و چیزخوری اضافس واسه اینکه بترسوننت دوما اونا میخوان بدونن کنکورتو چطور دادی_


گفتن برای امتحان نهاییت لازمه!

----------


## Uncertain

> گفتن برای امتحان نهاییت لازمه!


نه بابا چه ربطی داره مدرسه ماهم میگف کد پیگیری و شماره پروندتونو بدین من که ندادم باز اونا خودشون گفتن میخایم ببینیم کنکور چیکار کردین....

----------


## T!G3R

> گفتن برای امتحان نهاییت لازمه!


برگه ثبت نام کنکور چه ربطی به امتحان نهایی داره؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصلا این دو تا بهم ربط نداره

----------


## nacli

بابا بده. تَوَهُم توطئه نداشته باش.

----------


## rezagmi

پارسال خودم ثبت نام کردم
هیچ کدی هم به هیچ جایی ندادم
ولی موقع اعلام نتایج مدرسه آمار من رو هم داشت :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad.hzr

بده نگران نباش

فرستاده شده از ALE-L21ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## FaaRshD

اونا بدون اینکه برگه ثبت نام رو داشته باشن هم میتونن به نتایج کنکور دسترسی داشته باشن ! چون شماره شناسنامه رو دارن .. 

برگه رو بهشون بده هیچ اتفاقی برات نمیوفته نگران نباش ..

----------


## sahand7

نه مهند نتیجه کنکور فقط با شماره پرونده میاد

----------


## khaan

نخیر این کار رو انجام نده.
مشخصات شخصی برای دریافت کارنامه نهایی کنکور کافی نیست بدون داشتن شماره پرونده یا شماره داوطلبی کنکور نمیشه نتایج رو دید.
اگه هم زیاد گیر دادن یه اسکرین شات از فرم ثبت نامت بگیر و با Paint یکی دوتا از شماره های پرونده و پیگیری رو عوض کن در این صورت مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد.  یا اگه دلت میخواد بگو من امسال آماده نبودم و قرار نیست شرکت کنم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> توی مدرسه ما همه براشون مدرسه ثبت نام کرده غیر من
> حالا مدیر مدرسه اومده با تاکید شدید میگه باید برگه ثبت نام کنکورت رو بیاری و اگر نه نمیتونی فارغ التحصیل شی؟! 
> جریان چیه دوستان!؟ 
> چون توی این برگه یوزر نیم و پسورد وجود داره اتفاقات ناگوار نیفته واسم! 
> بدم یا نه؟!


با توجه به اون موردی که بهم خصوصی کردی فک کنم نمیتونی باهاشون کلکل کنی ! به نظرم توی اون صفحه دست بیار و کد پرونده و پیگیری رو دستکاری کن بعد چاپ کن بده به مدیرت !  :Yahoo (23):  
به همین سادگی !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نخیر این کار رو انجام نده.
> مشخصات شخصی برای دریافت کارنامه نهایی کنکور کافی نیست بدون داشتن شماره پرونده یا شماره داوطلبی کنکور نمیشه نتایج رو دید.
> اگه هم زیاد گیر دادن یه اسکرین شات از فرم ثبت نامت بگیر و با Paint یکی دوتا از شماره های پرونده و پیگیری رو عوض کن در این صورت مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد.  یا اگه دلت میخواد بگو من امسال آماده نبودم و قرار نیست شرکت کنم


شیخ پس کانون چطور کارنامه ها رو میبینه ؟
لازم نیست با پینت دستکاری کنه ! با مرورگر هم میشه ! تازه طبیعی تر هم هست .

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*به ما گفتن باید بذاریم لای پروندتون ضروریه*

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> توی مدرسه ما همه براشون مدرسه ثبت نام کرده غیر من
> حالا مدیر مدرسه اومده با تاکید شدید میگه باید برگه ثبت نام کنکورت رو بیاری و اگر نه نمیتونی فارغ التحصیل شی؟! 
> جریان چیه دوستان!؟ 
> چون توی این برگه یوزر نیم و پسورد وجود داره اتفاقات ناگوار نیفته واسم! 
> بدم یا نه؟!


سلام
در کل چنین چیزی نیست !مدرسه شما رو نمیدونم!
برای امتحان نهایی هم ربطی نداره-به نظر من حالا که گفتن بده مشکلی نداره که-مگه میخوان چیکار کنن!!!
زیادم نگران نباش(البته چیز عجیبی بود تا به حال نشنیده بودم)
اگه میتونی والدینتو بفرست تا سوال کنن قضیرو خیالت راحت شه(البته اگه میرن!!!) :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## roshana

> سلام
> توی مدرسه ما همه براشون مدرسه ثبت نام کرده غیر من
> حالا مدیر مدرسه اومده با تاکید شدید میگه باید برگه ثبت نام کنکورت رو بیاری و اگر نه نمیتونی فارغ التحصیل شی؟! 
> جریان چیه دوستان!؟ 
> چون توی این برگه یوزر نیم و پسورد وجود داره اتفاقات ناگوار نیفته واسم! 
> بدم یا نه؟!



بهشون نده  :Yahoo (21): 
اینا میخوان رتبتو چک کنن وگرنه دلیلی نداره بگیرن !
از چند تا بچه های ما انگار خواستند اونا هم دادند همه رتبشونو فهمیدن
ولی من مقاومت کردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## khaan

مدرسه ها معمولا این اطلاعات رو به موسسه هایی مثل گزینه دو و قلم چی و .. میفروش. اون موسسه ها هم به دنبال افزایش جامعه اطلاعاتیشون و قرار دادن کارنامه شما هستن.
اگه دیدین مدرسه داره زیاد فشار میاره و اذیت میکنه به آموزش پرورش ناحیه زنگ بزنین (قسمت متوسطه) و موضوع رو  اطلاع بدین.
یا اگه میخواین خودتون رو خلاص کنین بهشون بگین که قرار نیست کنکور بدین و قصد دارین رشته بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنین

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roshana


بهشون نده 
اینا میخوان رتبتو چک کنن وگرنه دلیلی نداره بگیرن !
از چند تا بچه های ما انگار خواستند اونا هم دادند همه رتبشونو فهمیدن
ولی من مقاومت کردم 


عه؟ خب ک چی بشه*

----------


## khaan

> شیخ پس کانون چطور کارنامه ها رو میبینه ؟
> لازم نیست با پینت دستکاری کنه ! با مرورگر هم میشه ! تازه طبیعی تر هم هست .


کانون زمان ما که پشتیبان ها قبل کنکور میگفتن اگه شماره پروندتون رو ندین آزمون های بعد عید حذف میشین. کسی هم چیزی نمیگفت هممون بچه 18 ساله بودیم دیگه. بعد کنکور هم گفتن هرکی شماره داوطلبی کنکورش رو بده عکسش رو در روزنامه ها و تابلو ها چاپ میکنیم و سال آینده هم استخدام در کانون با حقوق 500 هزار تومن ( به پول الان میشه 2-3 میلیون تومن) و ... 

قلمچی با کلی ترفند داره صد ها هزار تومن کتاب و سی دی بی ارزش رو به کنکوری ها تحمیل میکنه اونوقت یه شماره پرونده گرفتن براشون سخت نیست که. 

تازه، همین قلمچی به همراه گاج تا سال 93 داشتن به طور انحصاری سوالات کنکور خارج از کشور رو از سازمان سنجش تهیه میکردن و از طریق این ویژه خواری ده ها میلیارد تومن سود با فروش کتابهای زرد و دوردنیا و ... به جیب زدن. اونوقت گرفتن کارنامه و آمار و ... براشون چیزی نیست که. البته کارنامه ها رو اگه از خود سازمان سنجش گرفته باشن قطعا بدون مشخصات شخصی داوطلب تهیه کردن.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khaan




کانون زمان ما که پشتیبان ها قبل کنکور میگفتن اگه شماره پروندتون رو ندین آزمون های بعد عید حذف میشین. کسی هم چیزی نمیگفت هممون بچه 18 ساله بودیم دیگه. بعد کنکور هم گفتن هرکی شماره داوطلبی کنکورش رو بده عکسش رو در روزنامه ها و تابلو ها چاپ میکنیم و سال آینده هم استخدام در کانون با حقوق 500 هزار تومن ( به پول الان میشه 2-3 میلیون تومن) و ... 

قلمچی با کلی ترفند داره صد ها هزار تومن کتاب و سی دی بی ارزش رو به کنکوری ها تحمیل میکنه اونوقت یه شماره پرونده گرفتن براشون سخت نیست که. 

تازه، همین قلمچی به همراه گاج تا سال 93 داشتن به طور انحصاری سوالات کنکور خارج از کشور رو از سازمان سنجش تهیه میکردن و از طریق این ویژه خواری ده ها میلیارد تومن سود با فروش کتابهای زرد و دوردنیا و ... به جیب زدن. اونوقت گرفتن کارنامه و آمار و ... براشون چیزی نیست که. البته کارنامه ها رو اگه از خود سازمان سنجش گرفته باشن قطعا بدون مشخصات شخصی داوطلب تهیه کردن.


حالا اگه کدارو بدیم به غیر از دیدن نتیجه کار دیگه هم میتونن بکنن؟؟؟
میترسم الان برن تو ویرایش از سر لج یه کاری بکنن :d*

----------


## khaan

> *
> 
> حالا اگه کدارو بدیم به غیر از دیدن نتیجه کار دیگه هم میتونن بکنن؟؟؟
> میترسم الان برن تو ویرایش از سر لج یه کاری بکنن :d*


شما کد ها رو بدی هرکاری میتونن بکنن. حتی انتخاب رشتت رو هم میتونن ویرایش کنن.
یکم بعیده معلم و مدیر همچین کاری کنن ولی خب شما یه چیز شخصی رو اگه غیرشخصی کنی دست خیلیا ممکنه بیافته. 
اینجور جاها برای صرفه جویی در مصرف کاغذ ممکنه مثلا برنامه امتحانی رو روی کاغذهایی چاپ کنن که دانش آموزا برای کد ثبت نام کنکور به مدرسه داده بودن ! 
من خودم پیش دانشگاهی برنامه نوبت دومم روی کاغذی چاپ شده بود که نصف مشخصات یه دانش آموز سال سومی پشتش بود !

----------


## roshana

> *
> 
> عه؟ خب ک چی بشه*



دور هم میشینن میگن : دیدی فلانی هم هیچ گ*ی نشد  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

آقا ای حرفا دیگه چیه ؟!!! 
الکی میگن !!! اصلا تو کنکور هم بخوای ندی به هیچکس ربطی نداره !!! اینقد از ای حرفای بیخود میزنن ؛ نمیدونم اگر فلان نکنی به حوزه معرفی نمیشی و ... که اصلا هیچی تو دستشون نیست ! به عنوان دانش آموز نمیگم !!! بابام قبلا معاون آموزش و پرورش بوده و میدونم که همش کشکه واسه ترسوندن !

----------

